# Операция по удалению грыжи С5-С6



## горец (16 Мар 2009)

Извините, но можно я все по порядку...
 мне 41 год , вел здоровый и даже спортивный образ жизни. Лет 10 время от времени утром просыпался и "смотрел искоса низко голову наклоння". в среднем 2 недели лечил "сквозняк" и все проходило. 10 февраля вернулась моя "любимая" поза но уже з жуткой и невыносимой болью,11 ночей практически без сна, колол и пил все что врачи говорили, привозили врачей домой (благо финансы позволяют) да и когда были такие боли счет теряеш без лишних вопросов и все врачи говори -господин Сквозняк. на 3 неделю открыл ваш форум- читаю мой симптом- боль под левой лопаткой левое плечо рука и онемении большого пальца- на следующее утро помчался  на МРТ. 
  Потом к хирургу- операция. И вот я дома после операции 3 неделю.
вот и моя просьба к вам много уважаемые врачи- что делать дальше чтоб не лечить больше "сквозняк". Я живу на западной Украине- но господа Русские - помогите советом своим младшим братьям.
  Вот мое заключение МРТ- простите за перевод оно на украинском как смогу переведу;
   на шейном отделе
неравномерное снижение высоты межпозвоночных дисков, смешение межпозвоночных дисков С3-С4  до2-х мм, и С5-С6 в сторону задаи левее до 6, 2 мм- эту грыжу мне и вырезали. 
 на грудном отделе
   протрузия межпозвоночных дисков Th7-Th8, Th10-Th11 по 0,2 мм. Гемангиом Th4 Th8.

   сейчас пока лежу в корсете. Что мне дальше делать, как проходить реабилитацию когда можно снять корсет, когда можно приступать к упражнениям и каким, какие витамины- очень надеюсь на Вашу отзывчивость братья!


----------



## горец (17 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  грыжа дискаL5-S1 7мм протрузия дисковL2-3,L4-5Спондилоартроз*

Уважаемый доктор- если можно вопрос- сделали операцию на удаления грыжи С5-С6 - через какое время можно снимать корсет с шеи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ*

Подробнее.


----------



## горец (18 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ*

Извините доктор Ступин. 
   Мне 41 год, 178 см и 91 кг.
заключения МРТ: Протрузия  С3-С4, Грыжа С5-С6 = 6.2 мм Спондилез и унковертебральный артроз шейного отдела позвоночника. Прооперировали 3 марта на удалении грыжи. сейчас шов на шеи зажил  пока большее время лежу  и постоянно нахожусь в шейном корсете, кажется воротник Шаца если я не ошибаюсь.
  если можно вопрос: 
        какое время мне находится в корсете
        через какое время можно приступать к реабилитации
       плаванию 
       ЛФК
       Мануальной терапии и вообще что делать в данный момент. Сдесь на сайте рекламируется  в  Закарпатье лечебница- через какое время мне можно будет ехать туда и принимать все ихние процедуры?
   Заранее благодарен Вам, что Вы тратите свое время на нас


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ*

Какой тип операции.
Снимки до и после.
Выписка.


----------

